# Self portait



## MyaLover (Nov 21, 2007)

Took these tonight, can we tell that im in my "self portrait phase"?  Not because im vain but no one else will pose for me!!  C&C please, also feel free to edit these.  Thanks


----------



## TCimages (Nov 21, 2007)

You're a beautiful woman. I wish they were a little brighter and the second cropped tighter. My taste for B&W is a little on the bright side.


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 21, 2007)

Hows this edit:


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

They are really blury to me... you should also add nws to the title.. might not be work safe.

also number one i think woudl be better if you were looking at the camera


----------



## TCimages (Nov 21, 2007)

MyaLover said:


> Hows this edit:


 
That's much better for me.


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 21, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> They are really blury to me... you should also add nws to the title.. might not be work safe.
> 
> also number one i think woudl be better if you were looking at the camera









? Hows this one?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

Loves it!! it has alot more passion when you are looking at the camera!


----------



## rob91 (Nov 21, 2007)

Feels halfway there. First, you are beautiful, great body and a great model. Your face has great expression and your body interesting curves. Second, I really like what you are going for here: the black background, grainy comp, and the shape and textures of your body. However, to do this right I think you need to be either the photographer or the model as nothing can replace the fluidity and spontaneity of interaction that comes from an artist working with their subject. I think, working with the right model, you could come out with something great.


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 21, 2007)

Completely agree!  However, no one will pose for me and I dont know any other photographers


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 21, 2007)

I guess it's pretty hard to get perfect focus on the eyes in a self portrait...but it's close...

This makes up for the mislabelled "eyecandy" thread if you ask me.

You're beautiful, and the shape of your body in both keeps the eye interested in the photograph.

The mesh leg things in the first one add some texture to the photo and really give it something to work with.

Can't wait to see when you get a model of your own to work with!


----------



## cpd23 (Nov 21, 2007)

I think you have pulled it off.  I agree the focus is a bit off on the eyes, however this is a self portrait they have really nice lines and composition.  Good job hope to see more of your work


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 21, 2007)

rob91 said:


> However, to do this right I think you need to be either the photographer or the model as nothing can replace the fluidity and spontaneity of interaction that comes from an artist working with their subject. I think, working with the right model, you could come out with something great.


If that were true, self-portrait wouldn't be a sub-genre in photography at all. Besides self-portrait isn't about spontaneity or fluidity (maybe in terms of idea, but not in terms of anticipation for the right expression). And only you really know how it feels like to make certain expressions with your body or face, if you're trying to express certain feelings through pictures, your best bet is a self-portrait.

And there's always mirrors to pose in front of.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 21, 2007)

Personally, I prefer the first shot where you are looking away.  It emotes wanton desire.  The fishnets are definately a positive contribution.

I also prefer the tighter crop of the second photo.  Unfortunately, the glisten of your ring puts a damper on an otherwise primitive disposition. And I can't figure out the sparkle on your thumb either.

I think the exposure, contrast and lighting of both are very nice.  You make an excellent model.  (excuse me while I go roll up my tounge from the floor)  :~D


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 21, 2007)

kundalini said:


> (excuse me while I go roll up my tounge from the floor)  :~D




Hahahaha Thank you for all the positive feedback... once again anyone is welcome to play around with them.  Im curious to see what people come up with!


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 21, 2007)

nice self portraits! with the eyes looking away it makes me wonder what your looking at, with eye contact your looking at me . . . which is also good.


next time you need someone to hold the camera let me know!!! jk i'll stop now.


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 21, 2007)

newrmdmike said:


> next time you need someone to hold the camera let me know!!!




I might take you up on that offer


----------



## kundalini (Nov 21, 2007)

MyaLover said:


> Hahahaha Thank you for all the positive feedback... once again anyone is welcome to play around with them. Im curious to see what people come up with!


 

I almost said You're Welcome, but instead, I'd much rather say Thank You.

In case you don't consider this your best effort, please, please feel free to post the next session.


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 22, 2007)

Im a perfectionist so there will probably be more to come


----------



## Jmad (Nov 22, 2007)

to much gray area for me, i liked high contrast black and whites though! Keep up the good work


----------



## Alpha (Nov 22, 2007)

The lighting and the positioning of the upper arm are the biggest problems thus far. Flat light is unflattering light. It needs to be angled in order to accentuate curves instead of flattening them. As for the arm, don't shoot from an angle that places the arm in front of and in the same plane as the face, as that will tend to make it look disproportionately large.

With a little more practice I think you could produce some really great self-portraits.


----------



## petey (Nov 22, 2007)

this thread makes me sweat


----------



## newrmdmike (Nov 22, 2007)

max is right, your just pretty, and it makes it not as big of a prob . . . better light will improve them 10 fold.


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 22, 2007)

Im having photography block.  IM trying to think of an idea for a self portrait incorporating all the suggestions.  Any ideas???


----------



## curtiswheat (Nov 22, 2007)

Maybe just a bit of soften to remove some noise?


----------



## doobs (Nov 22, 2007)

curtiswheat said:


> Maybe just a bit of soften to remove some noise?



That made a world of difference. For me at least.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 22, 2007)

Only from a point of self-indulgence, perhaps more fish-net and less cloth. Just an idea.

Okay, seriously, since you're into the B+W and low key shots, how about an image of the backside, 3/4 view, in silhouette? Covered or no, not really an issue. If covered, please make it deftly. Check out this photo from one of our members on TPF *RMTHOMPSON*  It is hot.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 22, 2007)

She's a self portaitess..not a stripper  Boys, geez...


----------



## Sideburns (Nov 22, 2007)

LOL.  No wonder everyone thinks photographers are perverts...
Some of these suggestions are great....ahahaa


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 23, 2007)

Thank you for the great suggestions and edit on my photo!  How did you soften it up without blurring it?  Sometimes I need a little help jogging my brain to come up with an idea.  Anymore are always appreciated.  Feel free to PM me if you want!


----------



## MyaLover (Nov 23, 2007)

petey said:


> this thread makes me sweat




I hope thats a good thing... not a bodily problem  hahaha


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 23, 2007)

pretty nice shots for self portraits i must say


----------

